# Yeah, he's a dumb thug...



## alphachief (Feb 23, 2015)

Steve Mariucci coached for 13 years in the NFL, coaching quarterbacks like Brett Favre and Steve Young. He sat down to test former FSU quarterback Jameis Winston on the white boards Saturday and was apparently blown away. Rich Eisen, one of the hosts of NFL Network's coverage of the combine, said Mariucci called Winston "the most astute X's and O's guy that he's ever put on the board" for his draft breakdowns, according to NFL.com. That's high praise.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Yeah, he's a dumb thug...




I'm glad you finally admitted it!

Not to mention he's the slowest QB since 2010.. Too many crab legs I guess..


----------



## alphachief (Feb 23, 2015)

Wonder what Payton Manning and Tom Brady run the 40 in???


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 23, 2015)

This is what people here can't, or just refuse to, separate.



> One offensive coordinator told Shutdown Corner that Winston *“still comes off as immature, even if he can be likeable. He needs to stop smiling when we’re asking him tough questions. But he swatted back every [football question] we had for him easily. It was impressive. The kid knows the game ... has a feel for it, a real gift.”*



He's an idiot savant.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> This is what people here can't, or just refuse to, separate.
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot savant.



And this is what people here do understand... 

_NFL scout says Winston 'more likely to be a bust'_

_"Someone will take him in the first round, but how could you even let that guy in the building?"_

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...ore-likely-to-be-a-bust/ar-BBhRppJ?srcref=rss


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Wonder what Payton Manning and Tom Brady run the 40 in???



Now you are comparing him to Tom Brady??? 

Brady was drafted in the 6th round and arguably the best that ever played!


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to mention he's the slowest QB since 2010..



Tom Brady ran a mid 5 second 40.   What is your point?


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now you are comparing him to Tom Brady???



No he asked you a simple question that YOU failed to answer.   There was no comparison there. 

Just admit you really dont know instead of trying to turn things around on someone    You really are clueless most of the time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> No he asked you a simple question that YOU failed to answer.   There was no comparison there.
> 
> Just admit you really dont know instead of trying to turn things around on someone    You really are clueless most of the time.



I think you are the clueless one.. What do you think he was trying to do when he asked the question about other times?? He was turning things around as you stated I was trying to do.. 

If you can't read that, you ARE clueless..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are the clueless one.. What do you think he was trying to do when he asked the question about other times?? He was turning things around as you stated I was trying to do..
> 
> If you can't read that, you ARE clueless..



Let's just say that he won't be asked to do much running by whoever drafts him.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 23, 2015)

Let me clear things up for you...in the NFL, you don't have to be a speed demon to succeed at QB.  Manning and Brady are just two of many examples of that fact.  You brought up his speed (or lack there of)...my comparison was specific to that.  You tried to make it more than what it was.  Funny that you guys have to go to MSN sports to get a quote from one "unnamed scout" to throw a little mud.  Will JW be a success?  I don't know, but I'd put my money on the fact that he'll have a nice NFL career.  Will he be Payton Manning...doubt it...who is?  Will he have a decently long career and play well...I think so.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And this is what people here do understand...
> 
> _NFL scout says Winston 'more likely to be a bust'_
> 
> ...



I saw that.  The good old "anonymous source".  One source says he's gonna bust, pretty much everyone else there is impressed.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are the clueless one..



I dont care what you think. 

Now go on about your daily Jameis diatribe.    Its pretty entertaining and laughable at this point.   Very predicting at the least.     I think you secretly  you some Jameis.

Good day.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 23, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Let me clear things up for you...



Good luck with that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 23, 2015)

Let's take bets.  The over/under on pages for this thread stands at 2.5.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 23, 2015)

The Bucs will take him 1st overall.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's take bets.  The over/under on pages for this thread stands at 2.5.



That sounds kinda high to me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I dont care what you think.
> 
> Now go on about your daily Jameis diatribe.    Its pretty entertaining and laughable at this point.   Very predicting at the least.     I think you secretly  you some Jameis.
> 
> Good day.



Yep... Dream about him all the time! 

We got to have something to talk about in here... And I don't watch Nascar or basketball...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's take bets.  The over/under on pages for this thread stands at 2.5.




I'll go with the Over! 

I'll make sure it happens..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That sounds kinda high to me.



nah. we can do that. Jameis sucks. Roll Tide. 




go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. we can do that. Jameis sucks. Roll Tide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



fie dolla


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 23, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's take bets.  The over/under on pages for this thread stands at 2.5.



Let's see......Probably the greatest Qb to ever live, National Champion, Heisman, crab leg thief, avid marksman .

Oh yeah, I'm taking the over


GO NOLES!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2015)

fsu and auburn sux.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 23, 2015)

How many years until this one comes back up with an "I told you so"?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>





Dog Hunter said:


> How many years until this one comes back up with an "I told you so"?



he will fail.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

Dog Hunter said:


> How many years until this one comes back up with an "I told you so"?



Sorry, but the odds are not in his favor.. Looks at recent history with QB's coming from college..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he will fail.



Winston is a THUG, Deadbeat loser that is only good at shooting BB Guns..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's see......



The only thing I see from your post is your Avatar...


----------



## maker4life (Feb 23, 2015)

Fifty dollars says that anonymous scout was South Ga Dawg


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only thing I see from your post is your Avatar...



yep, and fsu sux.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope he don't boss his new coach around like he did his old coach!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 23, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Fifty dollars says that anonymous scout was South Ga Dawg


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



love the current avatar. 


oh, and jameis sux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> love the current avatar.
> 
> 
> oh, and jameis sux.



Your's ain't too shabby. 


And yes, he does.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2015)

Hilarious....

Already comparing crab legs to Manning and Brady .....

This thread tops them all



Winston will Suck in the nfl


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I hope he don't boss his new coach around like he did his old coach!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> oh, and jameis sux.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Winston is a THUG, Deadbeat loser that is only good at shooting BB Guns..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but the odds are not in his favor.. Looks at recent history with QB's coming from college..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he will fail.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

THUG!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> THUG!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> THUG!!



I knew he had to be involved somehow.  Was caught hiding out in trailerville Miss


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 24, 2015)

My prediction....
Johnny foosball part duex


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

bilgerat said:


> My prediction....
> Johnny foosball part duex




^^THIS^^!!

Bad thing is he won't be able to be an announcer due to his speech impediment..


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 24, 2015)

I swear some of y'all have the Reading Comprehension level of a 3rd grader  

NO ONE here compared Winston to Brady or Manning.   A question was asked and answered on what Brady ran in the 40 yard dash.  It was mid 5 seconds.  Look it up!

That is not in no way meant to be a comparison and only a fool would think it is.

It just means that a QBs ability has NOTHING to do with how fast he can run a 40 yard dash.

Geez people.  Put down your Haterade for once actually read something for what it is rather than what you want it to be.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^THIS^^!!
> 
> Bad thing is he won't be able to be an announcer due to his speech impediment..



Will still have work as a spokesman (without having to speak) for Daisy Red Rider BB guns or in the seafood dept of Publix.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I swear some of y'all have the Reading Comprehension level of a 3rd grader
> 
> NO ONE here compared Winston to Brady or Manning.   A question was asked and answered on what Brady ran in the 40 yard dash.  It was mid 5 seconds.  Look it up!
> 
> ...



So there wasn't a comparison to Brady or Manning??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Will still have work as a spokesman (without having to speak) for Daisy Red Rider BB guns or in the seafood dept of Publix.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he will fail.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's take bets.  The over/under on pages for this thread stands at 2.5.





Browning Slayer said:


> I'll go with the Over!
> 
> I'll make sure it happens..





Matthew6 said:


> nah. we can do that. Jameis sucks. Roll Tide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like Matt6 and I win....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks like Matt6 and I win....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



It's hard to be right all the time....

Here's to the daily Jameis Winston is a Thug! Lowlife scumbag!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's hard to be right all the time....
> 
> Here's to the daily Jameis Winston is a Thug! Lowlife scumbag!



Did someone say Jameis?  On GON?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did someone say Jameis?  On GON?





Funny.... 2 things in common... The Drama around the WWE and all the drama around Jameis..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny.... 2 things in common... The Drama around the WWE and all the drama around Jameis..



And most of it is waaaay overblown.....for dramatic effect, of course.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2015)

Jameis Winston is still a loser and will fail in the NFL....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jameis Winston is still a loser and will fail in the NFL....



I thought the same thing about Cam Newton.
Winston will have his shot at the big bucks. Whether he makes it or not depends on how well he keeps his emotions/temper under control and does exactly what he's told to do.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought the same thing about Cam Newton.
> Winston will have his shot at the big bucks. Whether he makes it or not depends on how well he keeps his emotions/temper under control and does exactly what he's told to do.



I feel better about Winston coming from the system Jimbo runs than I did about Cam coming from Gus's system.

You never know what's gonna happen until they get on the field with the big boys.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 1, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I saw that.  The good old "anonymous source".  One source says he's gonna bust, pretty much everyone else there is impressed.


I didn't realise that Browning Slayer also went by Anonymous Source and did an NFL draft blog?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but the odds are not in his favor.. Looks at recent history with QB's coming from college..



Yep
Russel Wilson has been terrible!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 2, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Yep
> Russel Wilson has been terrible!



I'm still trying to figure out who these qb's are that didn't come from college.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Yep
> Russel Wilson has been terrible!






Comparing the immature idiot Jameis to Wilson is like comparing corn and lemons... 



Rebel Yell said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who these qb's are that didn't come from college.



Let's look at this decade of QB's drafted from college, how many are actually a success story in the NFL? Heck, we could even look at the Heisman winners as far back as Herschel's.. There's your odds...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's look at this decade of QB's drafted from college, how many are actually a success story in the NFL? Heck, we could even look at the Heisman winners as far back as Herschel's.. There's your odds...



If I go to a 100 ponds looking for good bass fishing and 25 are really good, 50 are so so, and 25 are a waste of time, I can't say that all ponds with water in them are bad fishing holes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's hard to be right all the time....
> 
> Here's to the daily Jameis Winston is a Thug! Lowlife scumbag!



yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> If I go to a 100 ponds looking for good bass fishing and 25 are really good, 50 are so so, and 25 are a waste of time, I can't say that all ponds with water in them are bad fishing holes.



Why would you waste your time going Bass fishing?? Practicing on your selfies??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 3, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Yep
> Russel Wilson has been terrible!



Russel Wilson and JW are complete opposites. I know you can see that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 3, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Russel Wilson and JW are complete opposites. I know you can see that.



I'm just still trying to figure out who these successful, non college, qb's are.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 3, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Russel Wilson and JW are complete opposites. I know you can see that.


I see you ignoring the point of a response to you once again. You said college QB's have not been successful. Now I assume you mean right out of college since every NFL team is going to have a "College QB." 
I said Russel Wilson. You have no response to that so you start, Blah BlahbWinston, Blah, Blah Winston. You sure fixate on a past FSU player a lot. I really don't much care what he does or doesn't do at this point.
I'm thinking GD has him a man crush going for Winston!! If your ex QB gets picked first round or not at all I couldn't give two flips! He's a great kid but he no longer wears your colors. Winston is an immature twit that happens to be an exceptional football player. He won't help FSU win one game next year and I could care less about pro ball and even less about Tampa Bay specifically. But I understand sometimes people who talk about how much they dislike someone actually have different feeling towards that person they just don't want to admit to. So from now on GD, every time you start ranting on Winston I'll know what you really mean.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 3, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I see you ignoring the point of a response to you once again.



There's alot of that going on around here.  It's like trying to talk to a liberal during the Bush years.  Their hatred makes it impossible to have an actual conversation.

All they can retort with is, "Bush lied, people died."

Sometimes it's just best to let it go.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Sometimes it's just best to let it go.



That's the point... FSU let's TOO much go..


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 3, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I see you ignoring the point of a response to you once again. You said college QB's have not been successful. Now I assume you mean right out of college since every NFL team is going to have a "College QB."
> I said Russel Wilson. You have no response to that so you start, Blah BlahbWinston, Blah, Blah Winston. You sure fixate on a past FSU player a lot. I really don't much care what he does or doesn't do at this point.
> I'm thinking GD has him a man crush going for Winston!! If your ex QB gets picked first round or not at all I couldn't give two flips! He's a great kid but he no longer wears your colors. Winston is an immature twit that happens to be an exceptional football player. He won't help FSU win one game next year and I could care less about pro ball and even less about Tampa Bay specifically. But I understand sometimes people who talk about how much they dislike someone actually have different feeling towards that person they just don't want to admit to. So from now on GD, every time you start ranting on Winston I'll know what you really mean.



You might want to check yourself before coming at me about something I didn't say there teach.  I never said a single solitary word about college QB's and in fact you are getting your posters completely mixed up. Your mouth (or your fingers in this instance) is operating faster than your brain.  But I do stand behind the statement that I actually did say and that is that Russell Wilson and JW are nothing at all alike.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> You might want to check yourself before coming at me about something I didn't say there teach.  I never said a single solitary word about college QB's and in fact you are getting your posters completely mixed up. Your mouth (or your fingers in this instance) are operating faster than your brain.  But I do stand behind the statement that I actually did say and that is that Russell Wilson and JW are nothing at all alike.



Shhhhhhh..... Don't tell him that was me in post 64...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the point... FSU let's TOO much go..



Still have less players with an arrest record than UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Still have less players with an arrest record than UGA.



Difference is.. Those players get suspended and not dealt with "In House"....


Back to the topic.. Jameis is a dumb thug!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lea


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 5, 2015)

Dumb thug? I don't remember anyone calling him dumb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2015)

308-MIKE said:


> Dumb thug? I don't remember anyone calling him dumb.



I guess you missed the title of the thread....

And there are probably 20 posts in here calling him dumb...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you missed the title of the thread....
> 
> And there are probably 20 posts in here calling him dumb...



Yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah... He's still a dumb thug!


----------

